# Insurance Company Stocks in a Portfolio



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

With interest rates staying low likely for years to come are canadian insurance company stocks something we should hold in a diversified portfolio? Opinions welcome.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Personally I hold MFC, SLF and GWO in equal parts. Insurance makes up 13% of my C$ non-registered dividend portfolio.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is a tough question. Lifecos are tough to hold because low interest rates kill. Casualty insurance companies can be dicey to hold because of the increasing frequency and cost of natural disasters. That all said, I would pick casualty over lifeco because the regulators 'allow' a profit element on a year to year basis in most instances. I think insurance has a place in the portfolio but not overweight by any stretch. For myself, I sold PWF 4Q19 partly due to GWO component but mostly due to the IG component.

My remaining holdings are MFC and IA Financial (IAG) and my patience is wearing thin on MFC. I had hoped by now MFC's push into Asia and emphasis on other financial businesses like health and travel would have given momentum to their bottom line but it is painfully slow. SLF may have been a better choice, but I may exit instead and reduce my insurance exposure further. Intact Financial may be worth a look by the OP..

Added later: Intact has had quite a run the past 2? years. It may be expensive, at least relative to the laggards.


----------

